# what is wrong with my maroon



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

just saw today. dont know what happen.pls help
Parameters are:
Salinity: 1.024
Temp: 78
Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 0.1
Ph: 8
Its her right fin on the pic.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Have you added a new fish recently? Do you quarantine?

It's a little hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like it could be the beginnings of a marine velvet infection.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for quick reply...added a kleins butterfly a week ago after quarantine for a week. he likes to fan the sandbed a lot...how do you treat this?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Copper treatment in qt. One week isn't enough for diseases to manifest most of the time (assuming you're doing a standard qt). If you've got a qt setup, it may be worth treating all fish, since even if you treat the clown and stick it back in, the disease causing dino is already in the system.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks like Ick to me but could be Velvet... hard to say.

Chloroquine Phosphate is the easiest treatment for Velvet. (will treat Ick and Brook as well)

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2397496

It is hard to find but New Life Spectrum has a product called Ick Shield Powder. (not the food the powder)

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listing/B00MNQWACU/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1446916765&sr=8-1&keywords=ick+shield+powder&condition=new

If it is Velvet (or ick or anything else really you need to move fast. Get all your fish out and into QT, treat in QT and leave your tank fallow for some time/ ( I don't know how long for Velvet but I would go the full 72 days to get rid of possible ick. If you don't QT for more than a week you probably have it in your tank.)

Dosing:
10mg/l or 40mg/gal bath formulation

Duration:
30 days - single dose - Ich
14 days - single dose - velvet


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks maroon already in qt. Will catch the rest of the fish. Ill probably go with ameek and do the copper treatment. Thanks again.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Copper treatment in qt. One week isn't enough for diseases to manifest most of the time (assuming you're doing a standard qt). If you've got a qt setup, it may be worth treating all fish, since even if you treat the clown and stick it back in, the disease causing dino is already in the system.


How long would you say i put them to treatment?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

two weeks for velvet, at the minimum.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

They have the New Life Spectrum Ich dip at Big Als Sauga. I use the NLS medicated pellets. Using them + a UV filter has totally cleared Ich out of my system. Now whenever I introduce a new fish, I extend 3 weeks of pellets and run the UV for the full potential life cycle of Ich, or it can take a powder bath if I decide not to continue treating the tank. It is so easy to do, and effective, that it surprises me that people are still using tank transfer and treating with things like copper. I didn't have to do anything special, I got to treat my whole population inside a full mixed reef. The pair of tangs I got that were covered head to toe in ich after acclimatization, a week later I never saw a spot again. I only feed them once a day (it directs twice), but you cannot miss a day or it will break out. I have a massive amount of pellets if anyone would like to try them, I got a half kilo container at the tent sale.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

goobafish said:


> They have the New Life Spectrum Ich dip at Big Als Sauga. I use the NLS medicated pellets. Using them + a UV filter has totally cleared Ich out of my system. Now whenever I introduce a new fish, I extend 3 weeks of pellets and run the UV for the full potential life cycle of Ich, or it can take a powder bath if I decide not to continue treating the tank. It is so easy to do, and effective, that it surprises me that people are still using tank transfer and treating with things like copper. I didn't have to do anything special, I got to treat my whole population inside a full mixed reef. The pair of tangs I got that were covered head to toe in ich after acclimatization, a week later I never saw a spot again. I only feed them once a day (it directs twice), but you cannot miss a day or it will break out. I have a massive amount of pellets if anyone would like to try them, I got a half kilo container at the tent sale.


Sorry, but this is terrible advice, and very misinformed. I don't have time to write out all the reasons why right now, but suffice to say, this is the wrong approach and should not be done.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

ameekplec. said:


> Sorry, but this is terrible advice, and very misinformed. I don't have time to write out all the reasons why right now, but suffice to say, this is the wrong approach and should not be done.


I'd love to hear it when you have time. I have done a lot of reading on it, and don't see a major issue. The issue I do see however is taking up a huge amount of time and effort on solutions to totally eliminate Ich, just to put un-quarantined, or improperly quarantined things into the tank. Ich is pervasive in the hobby.

If my advice removes the stress from the fish, and doesn't harm anything in your tank. I don't see how it could be "bad advice".


----------

